# lemon tree



## grass hopper (Jan 12, 2017)

a friends neighbor has just moved from ma. to cali. 3rd year running he has gone out there for 4 months. cutting mj trees and trimming. the farm he is on grows ALL "LEMON TREE". 10.5 pounds of dried bud from the largest plant. he got very sick the last 2 years. said he coulda died. the fumes while cutting nonstop for months. i researched strain and believe its a cross of lemon skunk x sour diesel. said somas seeds had them but i could not find. the strength is good but its the smell, taste and bag appeal thats so amazing about this cross.


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2017)

My friend paid $35,000 for a cut. There are no seeds, it is clone only. No one I know who has it, is willing to reverse a cut and make S1 seeds.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

Why so much? I get that its good weed,,but 35,000 for a cut. :bolt:

I mean i have seen some monsters grown outside by lots of ppl of different strains,,so why so much for that particular strain?


----------



## Budlight (Jan 13, 2017)

Just because it's been so heavily guarded and kept under lock and key  The lemon tree is considered one of the finest wines of the world


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2017)

WeedHopper said:


> Why so much? I get that its good weed,,but 35,000 for a cut. :bolt:
> 
> I mean i have seen some monsters grown outside by lots of ppl of different strains,,so why so much for that particular strain?


 It's about supply and demand. NCH wanted a cut after smoking it. The guy that had it kept saying no, until the offer was too good to pass. For NCH, it's part of a much larger plan, and $35K is small change for what he has planned.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

I have never smoked it.
 So i take it,that its the best Strain of all of them thats out there?  Im guessing its the most potent or something. Hummmm,,,i need to smoke some of that,,damn.


----------



## Budlight (Jan 13, 2017)

To my understanding I think it's more about the smell and the taste  The taste is supposed to be out of this world


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

It better fking be at that price. **** should roll itself and blow smoke in my face at that cost,,,, lol


----------



## Budlight (Jan 13, 2017)

On the upside I guarantee the guys who have that kicking around don't have it for long


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

Found this

Lemon Tree is a hybrid cross of Lemon Skunk, and Sour Diesel that comes out of the Santa Cruz Mountains. The strain has been in our family for over 10 years. Lemon Tree is a specific phenotype selected after years of growing this cross. Everything we do is organic and sustainable as possible. We introduced this phenotype at the 2014 San Francisco High Times Cannabis Cup; and was also awarded 2nd place for Best US Hybrid at the 2014 Seattle High Times Cannabis Cup.

Lemon Tree has a typical mature time of about 56 days. A low growing; compact plant with very tight node spacing. The dense buds are covered inside and out with trichomes, and has a very full-bodied citrus aroma, followed by diesel overtones that commands everyone&#8217;s attention. When smoked; it has a lemon candy taste, that sits on your tongue for a prolonged period of time. While still relishing in the flavor; it provides a very clear, non-drowsy high is a pleasant surprise considering the overall potency of this strain. It consistently tests between 22 and 25 percent overall THC.  

The Myrcene content rivals that of most concentrates. Lemon Tree is currently available in San Francisco at Cookies SF and Dr. Green Thumbs Delivery in Santa Ana.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 13, 2017)

has a little hermie tendencies. most every one ounce bag has a seed or two from what i heard. buy an ounce and u should be in business. slim chance of finding it here in ma...  said it goes for $2500. pound in cali (outdoor grown). $4500. in mass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 13, 2017)

Think ill just eat some lemon candy and smoke a bowl of this BD that doesnt cost an arm and a leg. :smoke1:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 13, 2017)

think i got lemon tree seeds coming. no charge.. know by tomorrow..


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> has a little hermie tendencies. most every one ounce bag has a seed or two from what i heard. buy an ounce and u should be in business. slim chance of finding it here in ma... said it goes for $2500. pound in cali (outdoor grown). $4500. in mass.


 Nothing less than $3,000. In SoCal, it is $80 for an 1/8th. When NCH and I were smoking it at Hempcon with some of his partners, I took two hits and nearly fell down from the head rush.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 13, 2017)

umbra said:


> Nothing less than $3,000. In SoCal, it is $80 for an 1/8th. When NCH and I were smoking it at Hempcon with some of his partners, I took two hits and nearly fell down from the head rush.



wow, good to hear. my info, pricing is coming from one of the trimmer guys whos been out there since oct. he usually brings some home but not sure if he is ever coming back. he soo loves it there.


----------



## umbra (Jan 13, 2017)

do a search on weedmaps and you will see where the lemon tree is selling. I know he did a bunch of shatter as well.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 14, 2017)

umbra said:


> do a search on weedmaps and you will see where the lemon tree is selling. I know he did a bunch of shatter as well.



i know the farm he works and is living on. very surprised on hundreds of acres they only grow one strain. i would have a hard time doing that in a 4 by 8 tent. must be some dank bud, as u say..


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2017)

My understanding is that it is a very difficult plant to grow.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 14, 2017)

That what i heard too Umbra.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 14, 2017)

in what way?? they are growing many acres but have the sun which makes things so forgiving.. thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 5, 2017)

WH, a lemon drop and some blue dream.. LOL.. This is an interesting thread. I can't imagine this.  I guess I would have to taste it to have an opinion.  thanks Grasshopper.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 5, 2017)

The Creekside Concentrate crew runs the Lemon in Santa Cruz. They did a great marketing campaign when they introduced the strain to the masses.

I was fortunate and was gifted the cut a year ago or so. IMHO, the claim to fame is that taste. It is not that it is any "stonier" then anything else, just that taste is unique for sure, full lemony goodness. 

She is a bit finicky to grow, and any error in growing technique or room/environmental conditions and she will throw a couple of nanners and produce seed. From my experience in growing her, I might get a couple of beans per pound, and most folks that get them in their bag are super happy, no complaints.

The Lemon is fast getting replaced with new strains such as Forbidden Fruit or the Zkittles. Tho Lemon is still popular and commands a higher price. To achieve that higher price tho, you must package it in cool jars with even cooler stickers.

The Lemon Tree crew hired Jim Phillips from Santa Cruz to do their artwork. Jim is responsible for the famous Santa Cruz skateboard "Screaming hand". Smart move on their part for sure.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 5, 2017)

Yea that cut and the the Black Lime Reserve are the two I know of now that are well sought out. I have a cut of BLR coming and still nada on the "Lemon Tree". I hit everyone I know in Cali up but nobody's giving an inch on it and I understand. I have some epic strains I'm running, but I still would like to give it a go if I can find a real deal cut that can be traced to prove its legit. Umbra is the only one I know of that is closest to the cut, and I don't think he has it yet?


----------



## Kraven (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for posting good info NorCal...it's always good to see you.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 5, 2017)

Kraven said:


> Yea that cut and the the Black Lime Reserve are the two I know of now that are well sought out. I have a cut of BLR coming and still nada on the "Lemon Tree". I hit everyone I know in Cali up but nobody's giving an inch on it and I understand. I have some epic strains I'm running, but I still would like to give it a go if I can find a real deal cut that can be traced to prove its legit. Umbra is the only one I know of that is closest to the cut, and I don't think he has it yet?


 

Yes...I have to be a man of my word...When I was gifted the cut, the only condition was that I never give it out. One thing never mentioned in the deal was giving out the seed that she occasionally produces.........hint hint.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 5, 2017)

hahahaha very nice. I hold a few of those conditional cuts myself and when it's someones way of putting food on the table you have to be respectful and thankful. I'm glad to hear things are going smoothly NCH, it's always good to hear from you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks NCH for the info. I was very curious. Dont be a stranger around here Bro,,i know your busy,,but it is cool to get your input.


----------



## Budlight (Feb 5, 2017)

All the talk  about the lemon tree is just torture for a person like me I would call that a fantasy strain something I'll never ever see in this end of the world


----------



## Aggie007 (Sep 22, 2017)

Done in north Cali. Yes it's the real lemon tree. It's a keeper. It's a secret how I got it but I got it. 

View attachment IMG_0514.jpg


View attachment IMG_0504.jpg


View attachment IMG_0506.jpg


View attachment IMG_0510.jpg


View attachment IMG_0509.jpg


View attachment IMG_0508.jpg


View attachment IMG_0505.jpg


----------

